# what do you think of tim grounds calls



## kmont_2012 (Jul 31, 2008)

i just bought one online the other day and im wonderin how good it will be, it is a super mag polycarb


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

That is the best call ever created in the opinion of about 99 percent of the people who know what they are talking about.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Well I agree with GB!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

seriously guys? 
If it aint FD, It aint callin geese 8)


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

Tim makes a hell of a call. And the customer service is second to none. I have a REAL THANG and a triple crown and love them both. You wont be disappointed with it. :beer:


----------



## kmont_2012 (Jul 31, 2008)

Alright! i cant wait to get it. how hard is it to master and do basic honks and clucks


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

Not to bad it just takes practise. And if you have any questions just give Tim a call he will help you out


----------



## kmont_2012 (Jul 31, 2008)

would i talk to the actual Tim Grounds


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah him or Hunter. I talked to him about a month ago and got a new reed and guts for my TC


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Tim has THE BEST customer service, I will bet against any other call maker. Not only when you call do you get to talk to him or hunter personally but he will take the time out of his day to give you tips on your routine or what you can improve on. I have a Pro Super Mag, a Real thang, and my dad has a Super Mag.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I've heard some good things about their calls :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Grounds calls sure are neat!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

IMO, no other company has come close to producing calls on the same level as Grounds. And I say that with a good amount of experience blowing other brands. I usually try not to be a brand pusher, but that is one I really feel strongly about.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

diver_sniper said:


> IMO, no other company has come close to producing calls on the same level as Grounds. And I say that with a good amount of experience blowing other brands. I usually try not to be a brand pusher, but that is one I really feel strongly about.


dive knows his stuff, I had him tune my super mag poly (which is on sale for 35 dollars NEW from the tim grounds web pag) and it was a big step up from all the other calls i've tried, which has been a lot...

i'm excited to get to try a half breed this weekend, and hope to try the real thang pretty soon as well...


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a Super Mag in burnt Hedge and love it! Its my go to call!


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

what they have said.. all of grounds people are great.. i have even gotten kelly powers to do a little work on my half breed..

poor geese


----------



## hellcat0788 (Mar 25, 2008)

yea i really like my Super Mag works great once i set the reed to how i wanted it.....i think they sound really good


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've used & tried a lot of calls over the years, including Tim Grounds offerings. The truth of the matter is all of the short reeds built by folks like Grounds, GK, Performance Calls, Winglock, and so on, are darn good to outstanding. Pretty much all also recognize the value of and practice excellent customer service.

I personally find Grounds calls tougher to work than others, particularly the lower priced poly carb model sold off the shelf (not in the display case with the top end acrylics) at places like Scheels & Cabelas. I've tried this model several times and just didn't like how much back pressure I needed to get it to sound good (getting correct back pressure is a helluva lot easier standing on two feet than laying down in a blind). Also found it difficult to reduce volume to do soft moans & clucks with this call. For that reason consider it a call for a moderately skilled to experienced caller. Good calls, but not one I recommend for a novice or as a first call for someone to learn on. In all fairness, Grounds top end calls are tough to beat, though...

Far & away the best combination I've come across for sound, ease of use, range, and price are those offered by Winglock. Even though I have & use top acrylic calls from a number of companies and switch around depending on conditions, the one call I *always* have with in the field is a Winglock Walnut Short Reed which costs around $40...


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I tried the super mag in cabelas and i thought it took alot of pressure to make it work too.....i would like to have a triple crown though, blew one in sportsmans and liked it


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Well I asked a friend this question because of his profession. He said Tim was one of the first to make short reed calls. Tim is between 55-60 years of age and has been calling and hunting for a very long time, he is a crack shot according to people I know who have guided him. At one time I wasn't giving Mr. Grounds the credit he was due but have since came to my senses, his calls are the best made. I have met Tim several times also and found him very much a people person. He would answer any question or show you his techniques, a 100% class act.

He used to stay at Central Flyways in Kramer when it was still in business.
He is a man of great integrity and works hard to accomplish his goals. You can't go wrong owning any call approved by Tim. :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Love Triple Crowns!


----------

